

This Was Not Looting - davisclark
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/fighting_words/2005/03/this_was_not_looting.html

======
jack9
So the source is an inspector or nuclear scientist or weapons expert who would
know this? No. "Sami al-Araji, the deputy minister of industry" Immediately
thereafter attributed as Dr. Araji. Being forthcoming, probably helped him
stay in his position. This looks suspiciously political, running alongside
Hillary's announcement and ads on Slate....such as "The Indispensible Hillary
Clinton".

~~~
davisclark
Araji was the source of the NYT article; what I find interesting is the
rhetorical trouncing dispensed by Hitchens.

Although the essay was published in 2005 and Hitchens died in 2011, were he
alive today, I highly doubt he'd have much to say in the defense of Hillary
Clinton, considering he wrote the book "No One Left to Lie To: The
Triangulations of William Jefferson Clinton."

------
huxley
Note, story is from 2005. Heck, Hitchens died in 2011.

